# raccoon trap



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm looking for a live trap that is big enough for raccoons.


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

I just bought some at c-a-l ranch yesterday. They are not cheap.


----------



## Slipknot (Sep 16, 2007)

Sportsmans also has them. If you do not want to buy them check with animal control in your county some lend them out. Or at least they used to.


----------



## Digi-Troller (Jan 12, 2008)

Its not exactly high end but Harbor Freight has one for about 20 bucks. I've caught around 5 ***** in it on the side of my house. Which reminds me... I need to get that thing re-set! It seems to be holding up just fine, and for the money, I can't complain.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Buy a couple hound dogs ,.22, axe. :lol:


----------

